# Diablo 3 - Seit Patch crasht die Grafikkarte



## Monalye (3. September 2015)

Het jemand eventuell schon etwas darüber gehört, das es seit dem Patch zu D3 letzte Woche Probleme mit der Grafikkarte geben kann?
Ich hab eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti und bis letzte Woche problemlos auf den empfohlenen Standardeinstellungen D3 gespielt. Doch auf einmal crasht die Karte immer wieder, das spielt sich so ab. Oft merke ich schon im Spiel, das es beginnt heikel zu werden, da beginnt es zu ruckeln, oft passiert es aber auch total unvermittelt, das der Monitor schwarz wird und nichts mehr anzeigt. 
Bei den ersten ein zwei Mal dachte ich, das sich der PC neu startet oder so, das hört man ja immer wieder mal bei Games, ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Erst am WE, als ich mit meinem Verein DS gespielt habe, hab ich gemerkt, das es da die Grafik crasht. Denn ich war nach wie vor im TS und konnte mich weiter unterhalten, für die anderen stand ich ganz normal im Spiel herum, als wäre ich noch da, der PC lief ganz normal weiter. Nur angezeigt bekomm ich nichts mehr.

Wenn ich was anderes am PC mache, funktioniert alles einwandfrei, viele Stunden lang, aber bei D3 ists aus. Oft passiert es gleich mal, dann wieder spiele ich 2 Stunden bis es zum ersten Mal passiert, dann wieder logge ich ein, drücke auf "Spiel starten", kaum das sich das Bild aufgebaut hat, ich also in der Stadt stehe, crasht auf einmal alles. Also total willkürlich, es muss also nicht im Kampf sein, mit 100 Spezialeffekten gleichzeitig, es passiert auch einfach so wenn ich in der Stadt stehe.

Es ist ja schon ohne Ende nervig wenn ich alleine spiele, denn ich muss den PC notausschalten, weil ja nichts mehr angezeigt wird, bis er wieder hochgefahren ist, sich mein Internetwürfel wieder verbunden hat, ich wieder im Spiel bin, da gehen gute 5 Minuten rum. Noch blöder ist das, wenn ich mit dem Verein spiele, dann muss alles auf mich warten, bis ich meine Geräte wieder soweit hochgefahren habe und im Spiel bin, ohne Garantie, das es mich nicht in den nächsten 5 Minuten schon wieder schmeißt. 

Ich hab' heute in den Einstellungen den Haken bei "Verringerte Spezialeffekte" rein- und beim Antialiasing rausgenommen, hab seither aber noch nicht probiert, weil es mir schon fast zu blöd ist. Bevor ich da 100 mal alles neu starten muss, geh ich lieber an meinem Blog weiterschreiben 

Hat jemand eine Idee bitte, was da passiert ist? Liegts am letzten Patch? Wird die Grafikkarte kaputt? Die geht aber einwandfrei bei allem anderen, nur bei D3 nicht..., oder ist das ein Vorzeichen für einen Kapitalcrash?
Ich wäre echt froh über eure Ratschläge


----------



## Monalye (3. September 2015)

Ich hab grad eine Seite gefunden, auf der viele wegen des neuen Patch über Performance-Probleme klagen

Diablo 3 - Blue Post Tracker

Großer Gott, was haben die da wieder angerichtet  :'(


----------



## BiJay (3. September 2015)

Hmm, ich habe eine GTX 560 Ti-448 und hatte bei Diablo 3 bisher keine Probleme. Ich würde also nicht ausschließen, dass die Grafikkarte eventuell kaputt geht. Ich habe aber auch noch einen alten Treiber (350.12). Vielleicht bringt ja ein Treiberwechsel etwas, obwohl gerade bei älteren Karten das oft weniger ausmacht. Auf alle Fälle kannst du mal einen Blick auf die Temperaturen werfen, z.B. mit einem Programm wie GPU-Z. Sollten die Temperaturen über 90° sein, ist das bedenklich - eine Säuberung des PC-Innenlebens kann da aber bereits helfen.


----------



## Monalye (3. September 2015)

Ein Clankollege hat mir gesagt was bei ihm geholfen hat, er hat das bei D3 auch schon mal gehabt. In der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung > 3D Einstellungen verwalten > Programmeinstellungen > dort D3 suchen und auswählen und bei Energieverwaltungsmodus auf Maximale Leistung bevorzugen stellen.
Seit ich das gemacht habe, bin ich kein einziges Mal rausgeflogen, bzw. hat sich die Graka nie mehr verabschiedet  Ich hoffe, das es so bleibt, ich klopf auf Holz... vorsichtshalber mal


----------



## Batze (4. September 2015)

Scheint wohl ein nVidia Problem zu sein.

Eventuell mal einen Treiber zurück gehen.


----------



## Deedelleedee (4. September 2015)

Hab meine alte 570 im HTPC und dort läufts noch. Würde mal den treiber up oder downgraden


----------

